# What size Drywall?



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

5/8 on the ceiling and 1/2 on the walls. Some even use 5/8 on the walls to give strength.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Around here its 1/2" all the way, especially if you hanging it by yourself...


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Alot of people do use 1/2 for everything which seems to be fine but it will show any waves or uneven framing alot more than 5/8.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

1/2" is all you need on the walls and ceilings.

There is a misundersanding that 5/8" sheetrock "sags less" on ceiling applications. 
This is, in fact, true when the span is over 16" OC.

However, to imply that 1/2" sheetrock sags when attached 16" OC is a total myth. 

We have installed 1/2" sheetrock (16" OC) on literally thousands of ceilings, with zero sagging.


----------



## Tdoggy187 (Jan 20, 2008)

*sounds good*

1/2 inch for walls and ceilings sounds good to me. Where I live they are having a sale on drywall. 4.99 a sheet! Is that good or what??? :thumbsup:

Even though I'm not starting the project just yet. I might have to buy all the drywall at 4.99 a sheet now!!!

Just got to figure out how much sheets I'm going to need now...hmmm...


----------



## iremod (Feb 25, 2008)

Here in Mass we use 1/2" everywhere 90% of the time. Most of my jobs usually get a skim coat of plaster also.

@Tdog - $4.99/sheet is a good price for 4'x8' indeed.


----------



## adave (Nov 20, 2007)

Up here in Ontario, if the wall is attached to another property or if the wall is within 1 meter of your neighbour's house, you must use 5/8s drywall for that wall. Also if it's a multple unit dwelling, the ceilings must be 5/8 drywall.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Good to know Atlantic


----------

